# And one for the ladies...



## Carol (Mar 8, 2007)

Ladies, we CAN defend ourselves in a skirt and heels! 

This is GT Nene Tortal with a rather *disarming *young lass 

[yt]9CkjSu88hRk[/yt]


----------



## tellner (Mar 8, 2007)

It says "The owner doesn't allow embedding"


----------



## Carol (Mar 8, 2007)

OMG!  Sorry about that!

Here is the link


----------



## Tames D (Mar 8, 2007)

Nice clip. Thanks Carol.


----------



## Guro Harold (Mar 8, 2007)

Awesome! Nice clip Carol!

This clip the defender demonstrates an inside parry to backwards lock.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 9, 2007)

I've done this same technique with Mr. Tortal many times--but I still enjoy seeing more of him. He's great!


----------



## Drac (Mar 9, 2007)

I was a paid Uke once for a woman teaching self defense to executive females..She started the the seminar in skirt and heels..One of the best butt whippings I ever had..


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 9, 2007)

Nice clip!


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 9, 2007)

Nice clip! One of my fave techniques.


----------



## Guro Harold (Mar 9, 2007)

Drac said:


> I was a paid Uke once for a woman teaching self defense to executive females..She started the the seminar in skirt and heels..One of the best butt whippings I ever had..


Ha!!!

Glad you had a great time Drac!

Yeah, it doesn't matter if the sarong/marong is short or long, they can be quite deadly when properly weilded!


----------



## Drac (Mar 9, 2007)

Palusut said:


> Ha!!!
> 
> Glad you had a great time Drac!
> 
> Yeah, it doesn't matter if the sarong/marong is short or long, they can be quite deadly when properly weilded!


 
I was chosen cause of my size (6'1" to her 5'4") and that I could fall properly..It really got across to the ladies present that SIZE MEANS NOTHING...My the end of the seminar some of them asked me to be their Uke for their techniques..All were quick learners for non MA's...


----------



## Carol (Mar 9, 2007)

Drac said:


> I was chosen cause of my size (6'1" to her 5'4") and that I could fall properly..It really got across to the ladies present that SIZE MEANS NOTHING...My the end of the seminar some of them asked me to be their Uke for their techniques..All were quick learners for non MA's...



Size can mean nothing as long as you use appropriate technique.  If it's strength to strength, weight to weight, then size means a lot.  

But, that was something that I really appreciated about working with Tuhon Nene...he's a small guy (smaller than I am) but he has incredible presence and simply amazing technique.   He really showed me that size can mean nothing in a way for me to truly believe it


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 10, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Size can mean nothing as long as you use appropriate technique. If it's strength to strength, weight to weight, then size means a lot.
> 
> But, that was something that I really appreciated about working with Tuhon Nene...he's a small guy (smaller than I am) but he has incredible presence and simply amazing technique. He really showed me that size can mean nothing in a way for me to truly believe it


 
Carl how true a statement that is!  I have had the opportunity to work with many true master's that were not giants and they all moved effortlessly and always took good angles to make their technique easier to apply.


----------



## tellner (Mar 10, 2007)

Technique can make up for a lot. So can speed, distance, timing, position, structure, sensitivity, trickery, attitude and blind luck. But size and strength are not meaningless. All else being equal - yes, yes, I know it never is - reach, the ability to overpower, the ability to soak up more damage, greater leverage, more mass and the rest are terribly important. That's simply reality. My wife has some of the best Silat in our class. Her ability to control timing is excellent as are her structure and sensitivity. That compensates for a good bit of the size and strength disadvantage, but it simply doesn't make it go away. And when she's up against someone bigger and stronger with equally good skills she's at a real disadvantage.

Force multipliers like blades make the difference less important and shift things so that speed, distance, timing and other things have more prominence. Firearms even more so. But quantity has a quality all its own. When hyenas and lions meet the group that brought fewer total pounds of predator to the party is the one that leaves.


----------



## Carol (Mar 11, 2007)

tellner said:


> Technique can make up for a lot. So can speed, distance, timing, position, structure, sensitivity, trickery, attitude and blind luck. But size and strength are not meaningless. All else being equal - yes, yes, I know it never is - reach, the ability to overpower, the ability to soak up more damage, greater leverage, more mass and the rest are terribly important. That's simply reality. My wife has some of the best Silat in our class. Her ability to control timing is excellent as are her structure and sensitivity. That compensates for a good bit of the size and strength disadvantage, but it simply doesn't make it go away. And when she's up against someone bigger and stronger with equally good skills she's at a real disadvantage.
> 
> Force multipliers like blades make the difference less important and shift things so that speed, distance, timing and other things have more prominence. Firearms even more so. But quantity has a quality all its own. When hyenas and lions meet the group that brought fewer total pounds of predator to the party is the one that leaves.



Excellent point Tellner and very well said!  :asian:


----------

